# Strut tower brace



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I am looking for a good strut tower brace to replace our stock one. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

BMR check pfyc.com


----------



## 06_4Me (Mar 3, 2007)

curious why you would replace what is a pretty good brace?


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

The brace that we have is thin and small. I want to keep the front end as stiff as possible. My neighbor out on his Mustang GT (Bad Words, I know) and I like the way that it feels. It takes some of the roll out of the front end.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I bet better (stiffer) bushings et al will do more for the roll feel than a strut tower brace...just a thought...I haven't done this...
Bill


----------



## Hanks06gto (Oct 25, 2006)

BMRFABRICATION.com their strut tower brace is awsome and not too expensive. youll feel a huge difference over the stock unit, not that the stock one is too bad, but if you plan on doing some open course road racing, id go with the bmr, if not, the stock one will suffice


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

:agree 

BMR makes a very nice piece. I like mine, and could tell a pretty good increase in stiffness up front. That, along with some swaybars, made a huge difference in the way the car handled.

bmrfabrication.com, just looked it up $181.95. They charge more to paint it to match or they'll powder coat it, i think for around $40.00.

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Good bushings, springs, struts and larger sway bars will do a lot more to stiffen up the car than a strut tower brace. I think you'll be disappointed in the lack of results with a new strut tower bar. IMO, the money would be better spent on other suspension parts.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

:agree 
BMR makes a good bar but will not clear a magnusen S/C. Pedders makes the best bar as it is adjustable.


----------



## 06_4Me (Mar 3, 2007)

Verdoro 68 said:


> I think you'll be disappointed in the lack of results with a new strut tower bar.


Human nature compels us to find value in what we vest our time and money in. I imagine, though the tensile strength of the stock and aftermarket are likley very similar, they will feel different in direct proportion to the cost of the aftermarket part.


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

06_4Me said:


> Human nature compels us to find value in what we vest our time and money in. I imagine, though the tensile strength of the stock and aftermarket are likley very similar, they will feel different in direct proportion to the cost of the aftermarket part.


Sort of like CIAs. There are a set of posts by Groucho that describe what appears to be an excellent solution for upgrading your suspension.


----------



## 06_4Me (Mar 3, 2007)

Don said:


> Sort of like CAIs.


Exactly like that.


----------

